# لقد اجتزت امتحان CEP (Certified Estimating Professional) by AACE



## E.Mohamed Hendy (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

لقد اجتزت امتحان CEP (Certified Estimating Professional) by AACE

انا جاهز للاسئلة
الامتحان اصعب شوية من الـCCE 

الله الموفق

Mohamed Hendy
PMP, PMI-RMP, PMI-SP, CCE, CEP, CCEA


----------



## emofleh (8 أبريل 2011)

Congratulations and Well done


----------



## boushy (8 أبريل 2011)

all the best


----------



## mos (8 أبريل 2011)

ألف مبروك وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## e.shuurab (9 أبريل 2011)

*Congratulations*


----------



## foratfaris (9 أبريل 2011)

الف مبروك .... نفعك الله بهذا المجهود ...
الاسئلة 
ما هي المتطلبات ؟
ما هو حجم الطلب على هذا النوع من الشهادات ؟
ما هي اهم المراجع ؟ والمواد الدراسية ؟
ما حجم التحضير الذي قمت به ؟ المدى الزمني للتحضير ؟
سلامي اليك


----------



## ملتزم (9 أبريل 2011)

مبارك أخي محمد


----------



## حسن مدنى (9 أبريل 2011)

ماشاء الله و الف مبروك


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لاخوانى للتهنئة

*ما هي المتطلبات ؟
مثلها مثل الـcce
8 سنوات منهم 4 كلية

ما هو حجم الطلب على هذا النوع من الشهادات ؟
الطلب متوسط - اقل من الطلب على الـcce

ما هي اهم المراجع ؟ والمواد الدراسية ؟
نفس مواد الـcce بالاضافة الى المواد التى درستها فى تمهيدى ماجستير

ما حجم التحضير الذي قمت به ؟ المدى الزمني للتحضير ؟
*3 شهور

الله الموفق


----------



## أديب السعيدي (28 يونيو 2011)

أسالك كما فعل أحد الأخوة

ما هي المتطلبات ؟
ما هو حجم الطلب على هذا النوع من الشهادات ؟
ما هي اهم المراجع ؟ والمواد الدراسية ؟
ما حجم التحضير الذي قمت به ؟ المدى الزمني للتحضير ؟

أين يمكن أن أعمل هذا الإمتحان


----------



## boushy (28 يونيو 2011)

*Congratulations and Well done*


----------



## نور الدين79 (29 يونيو 2011)

والله ما شاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس, جميل أن يكون لينا قدوه من الشباب العربي


----------



## essa2000eg (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

الف مبروك يا باشمهندس والى الامام


----------



## weehdaty (12 نوفمبر 2014)

هل تفيد المسعرين في المناقصات ؟؟؟
ومبارك
برأيك ايها افضل cep or cce


----------



## philipamerica (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*ممكن الكتب الى ذاكرت نتها*

لو سمحت ممكن الماتريال الى ذاكرت منها للمنفعة للجميع ولك كل الشكر


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مليون مبروك


----------



## هموم-مهندس (6 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اما بعد

اخي العزيز لقد اجتزت CCP في 26-6-2014 وبسبب اصابتي بالسكر والضغط ريحت شوي ثم تشافيت فضل من الله اريد معرفه هل CEP الاسئلة مشابهه للCCP من ناحية الامتحان حيث اني يجب ان ادخل الامتحان قبل 18-6-2015 ارجو الافادة حيث اني اريد دخول الامتحان Estimation وماذا يجب التركيز عليه هل مجرد chapter 9,10,11 و study guide for estimation يكفي لدخول الامتحان ارجوا الافادة بااسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك وعقبى لنا:28:


----------



## yehia911 (9 يوليو 2015)

ممكن تحميل كتاب
study guide for estimation​


----------



## esas (21 يوليو 2015)

يا مهندسين بالراحة علي حد كده يشرح لي واحدة واحدة انا مش فاهم حاجة


----------

